# Welsh Ruins 212km - 10th September 2022 - BRISTOL



## Oliveriles (20 Aug 2022)

Event : Welsh Ruins 212km
Event date/s: Saturday 10th September, 07:45am
Event location: Abbey Wood Retail Park, Filton, Bristol
Cost of entry: £10 plus £3 (Insurance) for non-members

SIGN UP HERE : https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9484

Back for 2022 a 200k Severn Bridge Series GOLD GRIMPEUR AAA-rated event.

It's very audacious with 3750m of climbing, but breath-taking as it takes you exploring the Southern Edges of the Brecon Beacons National Park.

It's a stunning but lumpy route with plenty of amazing views exploring some of the less well-known roads of South Wales.

The North East section of the route passes you by 4 Welsh castles to stop, view, and enjoy.

You will ride past the Castles of Abergavenny, Grosmont, Skenfrith & Whitecastle.

While the Western Section allows you to Climb 'The Blorenge', (The Tumble) with its 400m of ascent on its little used 'traffic free' track and ride past Llanelly Quarry - part of the World Heritage site.

The South Eastern Loop explores some of the quiet remote lanes Wales has to offer.

You'll have a Canal Side Coffee Stop at Goytre Wharf to enjoy before you tackle the first of the two 20%+ segment climbs in the Lanes of Wales on the day.

The northern section allows you to explore some of the National Cycle Network 'traffic free' tarmac routes.



An event for experienced Randonneurs, capable of riding long distances in all conditions.


Free finishers patch for all finishers & an Event Medal available for purchase £4.00







Full Route Details - https://www.plotaroute.com/route/1641092?units=km

Entry on the Line (EOL) possible - £3 surcharge, payment by card or cash.

This event qualifies as a 200k ride in the Super Rouleur Award - See Details Here - https://audaxwales.com/super-rouleur-award/



FULL EVENT DETAILS AT www.audaxwales.com/events/welsh-ruins/


----------

